# Is Ielts score 7 enough for a plumber??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi wonder if anyone out there can confirm that an overall band score of 7.0 for the IELTS test is enough to qualify my husband who will be applying under the skillled worker programme as a Plumber. ~I have searched through the CIC website and it appears the page has been moved and an error sign comes up !!!
He gained 8.0 for Listening, 7.0 for Reading,6.0 for Writing, 7.5 for Speaking + overall band score 7.0. Just trying to be 100% sure before we submit our visa application. - As if it isnt crazy enough having to prove your English when you have lived, worked and studied here for 32 years !!
Many Thanks
Maria


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi wonder if anyone out there can confirm that an overall band score of 7.0 for the IELTS test is enough to qualify my husband who will be applying under the skillled worker programme as a Plumber. ~I have searched through the CIC website and it appears the page has been moved and an error sign comes up !!!
> He gained 8.0 for Listening, 7.0 for Reading,6.0 for Writing, 7.5 for Speaking + overall band score 7.0. Just trying to be 100% sure before we submit our visa application. - As if it isnt crazy enough having to prove your English when you have lived, worked and studied here for 32 years !!
> Many Thanks
> Maria


I believe minimum requirement is a score of 6.5.

As an aside. Just as in Canada there are many people in the UK who have worked and lived there for many years and still cannot speak/write/read/understand acceptable English. Without the test there is only your word that you have the necessary skills. It's designed to weed out those who may place an undue burden on our education system.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for that. Yes 6.5 as a minimum was the conclusion i came too but could not find anything specific to his job title. I do appreciate why the test is a must maybe if the U.K had something similar in place we wouldn't have people sat in call centres that cant speak English !! Just frustrating when you are English and have to study every few years.

thanks Maria


----------

